# Long And McQuade question



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi.

I brought my bass into L&M on Saturday to get it's much deserved setup. The thing is I told 'em the strings were fine and, me being me, now want a new set of string on the puppy.

I'm wondering, can I ask them to slap on a new set of strings now? Or would it be pointless to ask 'em, as they would just say no?

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't see the harm in asking the worst they could do is say no...well the worst they could do would be to smash your bass with a hammer, but that would seem like a rather unlikely and imprudent reaction.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

haha... they'll just charge you for the new set of strings, it's perfectly reasonable to ask (and you'll get a better setup with new strings, as well). you just want to be sure to get them before they've done the work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

suttree said:


> haha... they'll just charge you for the new set of strings, it's perfectly reasonable to ask (and you'll get a better setup with new strings, as well). you just want to be sure to get them before they've done the work.


The guy at the counter did say it would take a couple of weeks. I'll call tomorrow.

Thanks. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

couple of weeks?! Gawd. Call them. I'm sure it won't be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

The guy said two weeks. I was a little taken back myself, but it's not like I'm gonna say anything. I think it's because it's a free setup, the bass being new and all. :tongue:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

B said:


> The guy said two weeks. I was a little taken back myself, but it's not like I'm gonna say anything. I think it's because it's a free setup, the bass being new and all. :tongue:


that still seems very long. did you ask if you could just book a day in advance, not leave the instrument there? hate to see someone without their new bass, lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, it's not new new. I got it in August, and L&M policy states that you get a free setup within 1 year of purchasing your guitar or bass. I haven't had a bass set up there in months, so I don't even remember how long it normally takes. But I don't think it takes two weeks. Then again, maybe he was just giving me the longest possible time it could take for them to get to it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

B said:


> Well, it's not new new. I got it in August, and L&M policy states that you get a free setup within 1 year of purchasing your guitar or bass. I haven't had a bass set up there in months, so I don't even remember how long it normally takes. But I don't think it takes two weeks. Then again, maybe he was just giving me the longest possible time it could take for them to get to it.



I have found that it can take that long. They sell lots of guitars and do lots of setups. Personally I wouldn't get guitar work done at most L&M. I prefer going to Peghead in Hamilton. But he can take just as long. It seems no matter where I go for guitar work they seem to be backed up with 2 to 3 weeks of work. I guess that would be a good field to go in to.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

suttree said:


> that still seems very long. did you ask if you could just book a day in advance, not leave the instrument there? hate to see someone without their new bass, lol.


I've been down that road, and asked that very question. They require that you leave the guitar with them for the duration of the waiting period. The good news is that it fluctuates, so sometimes you may only be a few days without your axe. The bad news is...the high end of the fluctuation is 2.5+ weeks :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think the Peghead is in business anymore. From what I've been told, Mike Spicer works out of the old Guitar Clinic (F Bass Shop) and has a space there.



guitarman2 said:


> I have found that it can take that long. They sell lots of guitars and do lots of setups. Personally I wouldn't get guitar work done at most L&M. I prefer going to Peghead in Hamilton. But he can take just as long. It seems no matter where I go for guitar work they seem to be backed up with 2 to 3 weeks of work. I guess that would be a good field to go in to.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

djem said:


> I don't think the Peghead is in business anymore. From what I've been told, Mike Spicer works out of the old Guitar Clinic (F Bass Shop) and has a space there.


Not really out of business, just moved. It used to be really convenient for me as his shop was a 1 minute walk from my office in downtown Hamilton. Him and the girl split. (Can't remember her name). She's up at mountain music and he moved in to the old guitar clinic space. I don't know if technically the business "Peghead" is gone but it matters not to me as I can still access him to work on my guitar. I was actually going to take my Tele to him a few weeks ago but he was back logged for 3 weeks. I also tried to take it to the girl up at mountain music and same thing. I hate losing my guitar for that long. It really does need some fret work so eventually I will have no choice.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just called Mike Spicer as I need some things done. He is back logged and will not be taking any more work until July. Unreal. Oh well I guess I'll call Lynn at Mountain Music.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I just called Mike Spicer as I need some things done. He is back logged and will not be taking any more work until July. Unreal. Oh well I guess I'll call Lynn at Mountain Music.


I thought 2 weeks was insane. That's a copioius amount of backlog...nice position to be in though, I must say.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I just called Mike Spicer as I need some things done. He is back logged and will not be taking any more work until July. Unreal. Oh well I guess I'll call Lynn at Mountain Music.


Yes, I does seem long, but there are people who are willing to wait to have Mike work on their instruments. You probably allready know that he is meticulous, and will spend the time to do something the right way rather than rush through to catch up with his backlog.

I can tell you that he puts in allot of late hours, and has been doing so for at least the last eighteen years that I've known him. If he charged by the hour, he would be a very wealthy man by now. I've never seen anyone else that is as completely dedicated to their craft as Mike is, in any field of work.

I've also heard very good things about Lynn, allthough I don't think I've ever met her.

I think that the peghead closed its doors because of all of the walk-in traffic interupting work more than anything else, but that's just my opinion not fact.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Yes, I does seem long, but there are people who are willing to wait to have Mike work on their instruments. You probably allready know that he is meticulous, and will spend the time to do something the right way rather than rush through to catch up with his backlog.
> 
> I can tell you that he puts in allot of late hours, and has been doing so for at least the last eighteen years that I've known him. If he charged by the hour, he would be a very wealthy man by now. I've never seen anyone else that is as completely dedicated to their craft as Mike is, in any field of work.
> 
> ...


Yeah its great to have Mike work on my guitar but unfortunately if I was able to wait that long then my guitar wouldn't be that important to me. I have work that needs to be done and unfortunately can't wait. I will be calling Lynn up at Mountain music and hope that she is not in a similar situation. After that I won't know where to go. 
I doubt that Peghead closed the doors because of the walk in traffic as they were only open a couple of days for appointment taking.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Woohoo. Lynn will see me Monday and have me fixed up before my gig the following Saturday.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I just dropped off my bass at L&M for a setup... they said 2 weeks too. Guess I won't be having it for next saturday's gig.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

jane said:


> I just dropped off my bass at L&M for a setup... they said 2 weeks too. Guess I won't be having it for next saturday's gig.


I've had a five day turnaround from L&M before, but I've also had a SIX WEEK turnaround from Songbird once. I'm kinda glad they went out of business after that fiasco.

I have a few guitars that need setups at the moment, but everyone I have contacted is quoting me 2 weeks, and I can't wait that long, so I'm putting up with wonky intonation. And I REALLY want to put .11s on my Strat (.10s on there now), but oh well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I have a few guitars that need setups at the moment, but everyone I have contacted is quoting me 2 weeks, and I can't wait that long, so I'm putting up with wonky intonation. And I REALLY want to put .11s on my Strat (.10s on there now), but oh well.


Send Ryan @ Broken String an email. I haven't talked to him in like 8 months so I'm not sure how much setup work he's doing but when I lived in Toronto I switched from The Fret to him and never looked back. His service is way faster, just as good as The Fret.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Send Ryan @ Broken String an email. I haven't talked to him in like 8 months so I'm not sure how much setup work he's doing but when I lived in Toronto I switched from The Fret to him and never looked back. His service is way faster, just as good as The Fret.


Thanks for the heads-up. I just sent him an email!


----------

